# Faceplates - Rules?



## Nature Man (Jul 3, 2018)

Looking for recommendations on what size faceplates to use for what size of material when turning. My lathe can turn up to 12" in diameter, so only need info up to that size. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## ColWA (Jul 3, 2018)

I have only 2 face plates, a 100mm & a 150mm.
They do all I ask of them.

HTH
Col

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 4, 2018)

3" to 6" diameter face plates will do what you need. Have at least 8 holes for screws. Do NOT use drywall screws!!

Use #12 or #14 sheet metal screws. 3/4" or more screw into side grain, double that into end grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 4, 2018)

I'll also keep the tailstock up tight as long as I can, on my little lathe (jet 1221) I'll use mainly 3 and 4 inch plates but on occasion a 6 inch. Anything larger is Overkill.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 4, 2018)

I have two, 3" and 6" but I have never used the 6" (16" swing on lathe). I never had the 3" come loose and have a 3-1/4" forstner bit to flatten the face on irregular wood. I use #12 hex head sheet metal screws but #10 will work fine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2018)

Chuck, you may already know this info, but, drywall screws have no shear strength. That's why you shouldn't use them...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 4, 2018)

For those with a touch of CDO...
Screws poked through a strip of foam keeps things organized so that you can just grab the appropriate strip for the length screw you need.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mike Mills said:


> CDO

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 8, 2018)

CDO - it's like OCD but in alphabetical order like it should be!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 9, 2018)

Johnturner said:


> CDO - it's like OCD but in alphabetical order like it should be!!



And why it is nice watching folks like Vilarino turn ... has a nice lathe _and_ the Binford 16000 label maker.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jul 9, 2018)

I have several faceplates I bought from Don Pencil years ago. I bought 3 each of the 2.5" and 3.5" aluminum faceplates. Multiples since I could have a few different projects going on simultaneously. I also have the 6" plate that came with the lathe that I use as my lathe mounted 15" disc sander and that is the only thing I use it for.

I'll generally screw the faceplate to a glue block that is the base for whatever segmented turning I will turn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 15, 2018)

I have several— mostly because I usually have more than one project going. Think I use the 4 inch ones the most— have both Aluminum and steel., coupl’a 6 in., and 1 or 2 8 in. (I have bigger lathes). In your situation, think I’d stick with 3-4 inch— they’ll do well. 
And I use the hex head screws # 10 or 12 at least 1 1/4 in. (Shorter with a thinner turning), plus I change them out often between turnings.
Plus— use your tailstock! Sometimes ya never know when there’s punky stuff that won’t hold screws well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 16, 2018)

Mods, if my reply is inappropriate, please delete it..

I could have replied to this thread the day it was posted, but still unsure of the rules pertaining to promoting the tools I make and sell.

Chuck, if you had a chuck, all you would need is a Chuck Plate. It was invented because I wanted to turn a piece of Cholla, which looks pretty fragile, and doesn't have a center. So, I made a plate with a tenon to chuck into my chuck. It had about 20 drywall screws sticking through it to use as drivers as I tightened my tailstock into the piece of Cholla. It worked really well, and I decided to use it again on a flat piece of 1/2" thick wood. That worked even better as it doesn't really leave any obnoxious holes that need to be either filled or turned away. The wood you mount using the Chuck Plate doesn't have to be flat either. Irregular surfaces are turned with ease and comfort using it.

Anyway, go to my www.woodturnerstools.com and you can click on any video present, and then it will take you to youtube and my channel. Look for the Chuck Plate video and you'll see the Chuck Plate in use. .................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 16, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mods, if my reply is inappropriate, please delete it..
> 
> I could have replied to this thread the day it was posted, but still unsure of the rules pertaining to promoting the tools I make and sell.
> 
> ...


Thanks for including a link to your site. I will review in the days ahead. I do have a chuck, so this just might work. I am looking at making platters that are up to 12". Chuck


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 16, 2018)

I can attest to the versatility of this chuck plate. I also purchased the tailstock steady and am pleased with both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Jul 16, 2018)

Scrap the sheet metal screws and drywall(ugh) screws and go to square or star headed epoxy coated deck screws and never ever worry about a striped head or rusted in screw--been using them inside and outside for 30 years--some on 125# vaseturnings. Small faceplates are fine as are glueblocks and thick CA--on wet or dry woods. Old Forester

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 17, 2018)

I do like the deck screws but my local hardware store does not sell them individually. Using hex head sheet metal screws (#12) I could buy the number I wanted in various lengths. See pic prior. They may not last 30 years but so far so good for about 10 years with the same screws without rusting, stripping, or breaking.
I agree deck screws are superior and if available use them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm not sure about the sheet metal screws but the drywall screws are a safety issue.

You all probably already know that but it bears repeating just in case someone doesn't know. Drywall screws just don't have the shear strength (they're much too brittle) and are prone to breaking.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

